# Error when i run need for speed underground 2



## deepak_vsoni (Mar 24, 2005)

when ever i run need for speed underground 2 i the following error
 speed2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

when i click for more information about this error click here
 i get a dialog box
 Error Signature
 AppName: speed2.exe AppVer 0.0.0.0 Mod Name: speed2.eexe
 MOdVer:0.0.0.0 Offset:001d24c0
how do i overcome this error


----------



## vysakh (Mar 24, 2005)

does ur system meet the game requirements???
also try reinstalling the game


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes try reinstalling the game.. btw is it a legal copy? cos if its legal i suppose u can also contact EA technical care..


----------



## tushar_novice (Mar 25, 2005)

If you have nvidia 6800 then download the v1.2 patch available at gamespot


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

now 6800  i dont think any one wld have that so soon in india.. but who knows  btw soni plz let us know ya sys config


----------



## swatkat (Mar 25, 2005)

Which Motherboard and/or Graphics Card you are using? Try updating the Drivers.


----------



## uday_virgo (May 11, 2005)

hey man i tooam having the same prob.
could any one help.
i tried installing the latest patch issued by ea  and it gave the error that
'Missing or invalid registry/INI entry'
after that the patch completes.
but the game still does not start.
could anyone give me the registry entries for the game.i guess may be thats what is causing the problem.


----------



## vignesh (May 11, 2005)

Looks like yours is a pirated copy.


----------



## uday_virgo (May 12, 2005)

yes i am having  a pirated one   but there should be one solution


----------



## abhinavchadda (May 13, 2005)

even i face the same problem but doesn't happen always....it happens some times ...but is really frustrating....i copied it on to my friends comp(The same source)but it was working fine...hey by any chance do u have an AMD...


----------



## domin8r (May 13, 2005)

Our friends here seem to be using a pirated copy of the game, obviously. But there is a registry key that is being checked when the patch runs. The demi-gods at Digit prohibit me to leak this key, so the option is to get a legal copy of the game.


----------

